# Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?



## Hechtfreund (20. April 2006)

Moin|wavey: 
Wollte dieses Jahr mal mit Boilies auf Karpfen gehen :q #6 
Ne Frage! War heute in mein Angelgeschäft und habe gesehen das einmal auf den Boilies sinken und einmal schwimmend stand! Welche Boilies sind 
besser|kopfkrat ??? Hat irgentein Boilie Vor oder Nachteile (sinkend oder schwimmend????)
Also will damit bei unserem Vereinsteich angeln!

Noch ne Frage:|bla: 
Kann ich auch einfach mal mit Boilies angeln ohne Tage zuvor angefüttert zu haben???
Also einfach Boilie ane Haar-Montage machen und raus damit und dann ca. 5-10 Boilies zum Anfüttern an der gleichen Stelle ;+  :g 


Wollte mir wohl Boilies mit den Geschmack Tutti Frutti holen!
Könnt ihr die empfehlen???? :q Oder sollte ich mir andere holen!
Habe eigentlich nämlich noch nicht so richtig geziellt mit Boilies auf Karpfen geangelt, deswegen die dummen Fragen |bla: 


Und wenn ich anfüttern will so ca. 1 Woche vor dem Angeltag wie viel Boilies sollte ich dann jeden Tag an der Stelle werfen??????????? :q 


Danke im Voraus

Petri Heil


Bis dann



Mfg Philipp


----------



## esox_105 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

Deine Fragen, wurden in der letzten Zeit schon gestellt, und auch beantwortet. Benutze doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Steffen90 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

Hallo.
sinkende nehme ich immer zum aqnfüttern. 10-20 Stück pro Rute und Tag reichen. die schwimmenden sind top Hakenköder sie schweben je nach länge des Vorfaches knapp über Grund. 5cm über Grund ist optimal dies kann man mit einem kleinen Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach bewirken.


----------



## Carp4Fun (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

Hallo Philipp,

Im Idealfall entscheidet man sich in Abhängigkeit von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten für einen schwimmenden oder sinkenden Köder. Eine Kombination aus Beiden wäre ebenfalls möglich, indem du sowohl einen sinkenden als auch einen schwimmenden Boilie auf`s Haar ziehst (steht dann quasi wie ein Schneemann auf dem Grund). -Schlichtes Ausprobieren und Tüfteln ist da im Grunde nicht verkehrt und `ne allgemeingültige Regel gibt`s in dem Sinne eigentlich auch nicht. 
Beim Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund könnte sich ein PopUp durchaus anbieten. Wenn die Karpfen allerdings tief im Schlamm wühlen, würden sie deinen sinkenden Köder garantiert auch finden und im schlimmsten Fall könnten sie sogar deinen PopUp übersehen, der über ihren Mäulern schwebt... Nette Theorien gibt`s da recht viele und in der Praxis sieht`s dann häufig wieder ganz anders aus.|rolleyes 
Wichtig ist in jedem Fall, dass du deinen Ködern usw. vertraust und die nötige Geduld mitbringst. Wenn dir dein Gefühl sagt, "Schwimmende Boilies sind heute der Hit", dann probier`s doch einfach mal und lass die Karpfen entscheiden.#6 

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Merlinrs (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

Solange man nicht mit Pop Ups anfüttern tut ist alles im grünen Bereich das habe ich letztes Jahr gesehen. Konnte mir dann leider das Lachen nicht verkneifen.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

Hol dir erstamal für den Anffang sinkende Boilies und fisch damit. Die Anfüttermenge hängt von dem Gewässer und der Jahreszeit ab. Wenn du eine gute Stelle gefunden hast, dann biete dort deinen Köder an und verteil noch ein paar Boilies darum. Auch andere Anfüttermittel, wie Stippfuuter, Pellets oder Mais sind nicht verkehrt. Ganz wichtig: Normalerweise dauert es lange, bis du einen Biss bekommst. Gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit sind 24 Std. ohne Biss keine Seltenheit.


----------



## longlongsilver (21. April 2006)

*AW: Schwimmende oder sinkende Boilies?*

wenn du zu dieser jahreszeit angeln willst dann fütter erst mal mit pellets in einer grösse von 7mm ( ich bevorzuge da die heilbutt variante) und schmeiss dann nur ein paar sinkende boilies mit dazu denn wenn die karpfen zu voll gefressen sind haben sie keine lust mehr und verziehen sich . da kann es schonmal schnell passieren das du 2 tage ohne biss da hängst.

Ps: die pellets gibt es auch als protein-pellets die sind hell nicht so wie die heilbutt. ein paar da noch dabei das bewirkt ware wunder !!!!!


----------

